# Sons of Anarchy - 11/30/10 - S3 finale



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So who the hell is Thomas?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Pretty good ending to little-bit-of-a-letdown season


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So Jax was playing Stall the entire time huh?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Well played, Jax! Well played!

ETA: It was surreal watching Chibs slash Jimmy's cheeks. I wonder if that is what happened to the actor, Tommy Flanagan, in real life.

His IMDB bio says:



> One night, as he left a pub he was working at, people told him to give them his coat and records and when he refused, a guy jumped on his back, stabbed him, and scarred his face. He nearly died.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's funny, back when Jax first started talking to Stahl I thought, "You should bring this to the club." But I knew he'd never do it, because people on TV shows aren't allowed to share information.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice...

Enjoyable season finale. So the club and the IRA wanted Jimmy dead, and they got that. The signed deal to get the club out ASAP on a shorter sentence is safe with the SAMCRO attorney.

Queen has a bracelet.

Stahl was a PITA and having her dead is probably a nice plus.



However...

* Russians are probably a little upset with SAMCRO
* Hale will be Mayor
* Unser is done

and the biggest cliff-hanger of them all. Who are Jax's biological parents?!?

Seems like plenty enough for a few more seasons.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

bryhamm said:


> So who the hell is Thomas?


Thomas is Jax's little brother, who died of 'the family curse' at about age 2.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Good ending to a decent season. It's great to see that Stahl didn't get what she wanted but got what she deserved. 

I am looking forward to see what the.Russians will do now that they've been cheated. 

I'm thinking that Salazar's old lady's phone will find its way into SAMCRO's hands sometime next season.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Ooh, the finale was delicious. That was a great shot of Gemma on the bed smiling..the Queen in her chambers...holding the future heir in her arms.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's ironic that the club is probably as strong as it's ever been...but now they're going away for 14 months, and all hell will break loose while they're gone.

I suspect even more strongly now that next season will start with them getting out. In the meanwhile, the new Mayor will be changing things in Charming; the Sons will not have enough presence to do anything about it (thanks, Tig!), the Russians will be on the warpath, the Mayans may well have moved in...

I said earlier in the season that next year might be the Battle For Charming. Now, it looks more like a war on several fronts!

The only potential internal issue could be Jax finding out that Gemma and Clay had his father killed. But at this point, he might not even care. He seems to have taken their side.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So who didn't go to jail?

Prospects and Lem. What about Opie and Piney and the Irish one?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> and the biggest cliff-hanger of them all. Who are Jax's biological parents?!?


Has it been determined or hinted that it's NOT John Teller & Gemma?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> Has it been determined or hinted that it's NOT John Teller & Gemma?


I think he's kidding. Teasing the people who thought there was a mystery there, in the face of absolutely no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

How did Tara's boss survive? Did Salazar just pick a random woman to kill rather than the one he had as a hostage already?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he's kidding. Teasing the people who thought there was a mystery there, in the face of absolutely no evidence whatsoever.


Jax still has blond hair from two dark haired parents. I'm not a genetics expert but I thought that was extremely rare, right?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Ment said:


> Ooh, the finale was delicious.


agree! the season dragged on a bit for me, but the finale was more in the vintage SOA 1st season motif!

so many options for next season as well, going to jail for 14 months should be similar to what happened prior, we'll see some of the jailhouse action when the new season begins, then they will get out to deal with the situation(s) in Charming...


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

markz said:


> Has it been determined or hinted that it's NOT John Teller & Gemma?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he's kidding. Teasing the people who thought there was a mystery there, in the face of absolutely no evidence whatsoever.


He is not teasing people who thought there was a mystery there, he was one of them. He is keeping the theory rolling as a joke now because he knows some people are annoyed with it. Like me!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

goblue97 said:


> How did Tara's boss survive? Did Salazar just pick a random woman to kill rather than the one he had as a hostage already?


A random person who he jacked her car and killed her, they explained it



goblue97 said:


> Jax still has blond hair from two dark haired parents. I'm not a genetics expert but I thought that was extremely rare, right?


It's probably Gemma and Clay (or a different Dad) as the parents, it's hard to fake Gemma being the mom, I'm assuming a lot of the club saw her being pregnant


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> A random person who he jacked her car and killed her, they explained it


and the boss just walked home?

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the finale but this part of the story line seemed a bit off to me.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> Jax still has blond hair from two dark haired parents. I'm not a genetics expert but I thought that was extremely rare, right?


Who says Jax is a natural blonde? Maybe the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

goblue97 said:


> and the boss just walked home?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the finale but this part of the story line seemed a bit off to me.


at the house, She said she would save his girlfriend if he let the Boss go, so she was gone. She was free for a while there while the Doc tried to save the girlfriend


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> at the house, She said she would save his girlfriend if he let the Boss go, so she was gone. She was free for a while there while the Doc tried to save the girlfriend


oops, I totally missed that part. In fact, I got part way into the finale and realized I never finished last week's episode and had to go back. I must have been wandering.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he's kidding. Teasing the people who thought there was a mystery there, in the face of absolutely no evidence whatsoever.


That sums it up nicely, although it was I who thought there was a mystery there more than anyone. I'm really just making fun of myself.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It's nice that Otto will get some company.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

oh man the conversation between Otto and the Pimp was GREAT!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Here's a good interview with Kurt Sutter about this season, and what's possibly to come next season.

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/wat...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's ironic that the club is probably as strong as it's ever been...but now they're going away for 14 months, and all hell will break loose while they're gone.


This is something I lost track of. The deal with Stahl was what got the sentence they were looking at reduced from 15 years to 3 years/14 months, but that deal is gone now along with all of the info Jax fed to her, right? So, do the feds have enough evidence to get a conviction at all at this point? When Jax wrote "short time" in his note to Gemma did he mean it might just be a number of days/weeks while the case gets thrown out?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

mchasal said:


> This is something I lost track of. The deal with Stahl was what got the sentence they were looking at reduced from 15 years to 3 years/14 months, but that deal is gone now along with all of the info Jax fed to her, right? So, do the feds have enough evidence to get a conviction at all at this point? When Jax wrote "short time" in his note to Gemma did he mean it might just be a number of days/weeks while the case gets thrown out?


I was wondering this same thing. My initial impression was that short time meant way less than the 3 years/14 months.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mchasal said:


> This is something I lost track of. The deal with Stahl was what got the sentence they were looking at reduced from 15 years to 3 years/14 months, but that deal is gone now along with all of the info Jax fed to her, right? So, do the feds have enough evidence to get a conviction at all at this point? When Jax wrote "short time" in his note to Gemma did he mean it might just be a number of days/weeks while the case gets thrown out?





goblue97 said:


> I was wondering this same thing. My initial impression was that short time meant way less than the 3 years/14 months.


There were two folders with signed documents. One was Stahl's recommendation for the 3 year sentence/14 months with good behavior. That folder was given to the club's lawyer and is safe.

The other one was signed by Jax and was all the dirt on the club and their dealings with the IRA. That one was recovered from Stahl's car and destroyed.

Jax had to sign his in order to get her to sign hers.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

markz said:


> There were two folders with signed documents. One was Stahl's recommendation for the 3 year sentence/14 months with good behavior. That folder was given to the club's lawyer and is safe.


Ah yes, I misremembered that folder as the one that cleared Gemma, but Stahl said in the jail that she had already documented that.

Thanks.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

markz said:


> Well played, Jax! Well played!
> 
> ETA: It was surreal watching Chibs slash Jimmy's cheeks. I wonder if that is what happened to the actor, Tommy Flanagan, in real life.
> 
> His IMDB bio says:


Although his scars are from a real life experience, in the SAMCRO universe there was a story line for them also. Jimmy was the one who cut Chibs. So it was good to see Chibs cut him before killing him and Opie gun down stall in the back of the head like that.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So next season it's either zoomed 14 months past, or they don't even serve any/much time at all.

Going to get back to West Coast MC stuff (obviously w/ the Russians this time) which is great!

Season 1 was the best, then 2, then this one, and I bet the next one rivals 1 and 2 for the best ones!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> ...and Opie gun down stall in the back of the head like that.


With one of the Russians' guns!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So did Opie have a personal grudge against Stahl for some reason? I'm forgetting.

Will Unser get a ton of heat for what he did? Yeah, they punched him and all, but c'mon -- it was a set-up and Unser was in on it. Pretty obvious.

Thus, will Stahl's death get pinned on SAMCRO?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> So did Opie have a personal grudge against Stahl for some reason? I'm forgetting.
> 
> Will Unser get a ton of heat for what he did? Yeah, they punched him and all, but c'mon -- it was a set-up and Unser was in on it. Pretty obvious.
> 
> Thus, will Stahl's death get pinned on SAMCRO?


No, they're framing the Russians. They used one of the Russians' machine guns instead of their own pistols and shotguns, and Unser will no doubt point the finger at the Russians.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> So did Opie have a personal grudge against Stahl for some reason? I'm forgetting.


Stahl pinned Opie as betraying the club..remember the bug planted in his vehicle? The club tried to kill him but Tig mowed down Donna instead.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> So did Opie have a personal grudge against Stahl for some reason? I'm forgetting.


Stahl is the one of made it look like Opie was a rat and thus Clay ordered Tig to take Opie out, but he killed Donna instead.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, they're framing the Russians. They used one of the Russians' machine guns instead of their own pistols and shotguns, and Unser will no doubt point the finger at the Russians.


Ah, of course. The Russians were spotted earlier that day, and of course SAMCRO wants them off their backs over that fake money thing. Perhaps the Feds can put away the Russians while SAMCRO is "safe" in jail.

But still, I'm not sure I buy it.



Ment said:


> Stahl pinned Opie as betraying the club..remember the bug planted in his vehicle? The club tried to kill him but Tig mowed down Donna instead.


Geez, that seems like decades ago. But yeah, that did get ugly and Opie gets some revenge closure over Donna.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Geez, that seems like decades ago. But yeah, that did get ugly and Opie gets some revenge closure over Donna.


Right, that's why Opie said "This is what she felt" right before he shot Stahl.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh one thing I forgot to mention, when Happy brought in the counterfeit money into the club house, Tig pulled him into his lap and said something like, "You did so good, I am going to let you borrow my hand. No take it, you've earned it. Seriously, it's all yours."

That was a pause and laugh moment for me.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> Oh one thing I forgot to mention, when Happy brought in the counterfeit money into the club house, Tig pulled him into his lap and said something like, "You did so good, I am going to let you borrow my hand. No take it, you've earned it. Seriously, it's all yours."
> 
> That was a pause and laugh moment for me.


And given that it was Tig, I don't think he was joking.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Oh one thing I forgot to mention, when Happy brought in the counterfeit money into the club house, Tig pulled him into his lap and said something like, "You did so good, I am going to let you borrow my hand. No take it, you've earned it. Seriously, it's all yours."
> 
> That was a pause and laugh moment for me.


The only part about that storyline that bugged me was the whole "no one listens to the child/pervert/weirdo and we know they have the best idea" thing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why did Chibs use Jimmy's blood to draw a cross in a circle on the back glass of Stahl's car?

This has been a horrible season, but I have to say, it was worth suffering through to see that finale. Awesome ep.:up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why did Chibs use Jimmy's blood to draw a cross in a circle on the back glass of Stahl's car?


That's the international sign for Russia.



Yeah, i didn't quite get it either.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why did Chibs use Jimmy's blood to draw a cross in a circle on the back glass of Stahl's car?
> 
> This has been a horrible season, but I have to say, it was worth suffering through to see that finale. Awesome ep.:up:


I assumed the symbol would point to the Irish since they had told the ATF agents they heard that Jimmy's boys were up ahead waiting to ambush them.

But according to the Interwebs, that is a Christmas cross.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> That's the international sign for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i didn't quite get it either.


It is a sign for whoever they wanted to set up. Since the evidence leads us to belive that is the Russians, then the Russian gunrunner's must use that sign.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> It is a sign for whoever they wanted to set up. Since the evidence leads us to belive that is the Russians, then the Russian gunrunner's must use that sign.


Yeah, but again. Seems kind of heavy-handed.

I leave yellow turkey feathers near the cookie jar, but my wife never thinks Big Bird was the culprit. I always get blamed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, but again. Seems kind of heavy-handed.
> 
> I leave yellow turkey feathers near the cookie jar, but my wife never thinks Big Bird was the culprit. I always get blamed.


But you don't want your wife to know what an evil badass you are. When the mob hits you, they want everybody to know they hit you. Otherwise, the lesson isn't learned. That's why different groups have different favorite bizarre execution methods...which may come back to haunt Chibs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you don't want your wife to know what an evil badass you are. When the mob hits you, they want everybody to know they hit you. Otherwise, the lesson isn't learned. That's why different groups have different favorite bizarre execution methods...which may come back to haunt Chibs.


That could go either way. Chibs had it done to him by Jimmy so he did it back. That could point to him as the culprit. Or, as I said earlier, since Unser said he heard Jimmy's guys were waiting up ahead, and the Irish (Jimmy in particular) is known to have that as their/his preferred method of marking someone, they would do that when silencing Jimmy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

[Curtis Mayfield]Stahlie's dead. That's what I said.[/Curtis Mayfield]

This was the weakest season so far but hey, Stahl got her head blowed off. Yay!

I guess next season's soap opera will be Tara hiding John's letters to Maureen so that Jax won't know that Clay and Gemma probably whacked his pop.

They really should have beat the crap out of Jimmy and then killed him.

I like how the prospects are scared shiznitless of Jemma.

Lyla is hot.

I knew I recognized the name Sonny Barger in the credits. I just didn't know why.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Shaunnick said:


> Oh one thing I forgot to mention, when Happy brought in the counterfeit money into the club house, Tig pulled him into his lap and said something like, "You did so good, I am going to let you borrow my hand. No take it, you've earned it. Seriously, it's all yours."
> 
> That was a pause and laugh moment for me.


It was a funny moment but that wasn't Happy. That was Chucky. I assume you just made a typo. 

I did love this finale. When I saw Chibs pulling Jimmy out of the back of the car, I literally did a double fist pump in the air and said "oh hell yeah!" and again when Opie got into the back of Stahl's car, I was almost giddy.

I get far too excited over people getting brutally murdered on TV. Between this show, Dexter, Walking Dead and Breaking Bad, I get my fill of crazy edge of your seat moments that end in blood. weeeee


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I thought the symbol that Chibs drew on the car was the same one on the forehead of the dead Irish guy who kidnapped Abel? I think they're trying to pin this on the IRA...?

ETA: I'm talking about Cammy Hayes.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Small nitpick - if Jax was turning rat, he would have gone immediately into protective custody - including being transported in a separate vehicle.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Gregor said:


> Small nitpick - if Jax was turning rat, he would have gone immediately into protective custody - including being transported in a separate vehicle.


And Stahl is always following procedure when?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you don't want your wife to know what an evil badass you are. When the mob hits you, they want everybody to know they hit you. Otherwise, the lesson isn't learned.


And who is that message for? The Feds?

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> And who is that message for? The Feds?


Anybody who's thinking of messing with you.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I like how the prospects are scared shiznitless of Jemma.


It's not just the prospects. They're _*all*_ scared of Gemma.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mchasal said:


> Right, that's why Opie said "This is what she felt" right before he shot Stahl.


Except it's not how Donna would have felt. If she had had the chance to get emotional, cry and beg for her life, Tigs would have realized shes not Opie.

I don't remember the actual scene, but I assume it was a clean kill out of nowhere for her.

I forgot Stahl was even in town for all that already. I assumed Opie was talking about her girlfriend.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jschuur said:


> I forgot Stahl was even in town for all that already. I assumed Opie was talking about her girlfriend.


I don't understand this comment. You mean Stahl's girlfriend? What would she have to do with Opie and why would he care how she felt? It was obviously meant as Donna since Stahl set him up to look like a rat which is how Donna was accidentally mistaken for Opie and murdered in the first place.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Except it's not how Donna would have felt. If she had had the chance to get emotional, cry and beg for her life, Tigs would have realized shes not Opie.


Well, Donna felt the same thing. For a fraction of a second. Opie just wanted to Stahl to wallow in the feeling. 

Second theory, Opie wasn't being entirely rational.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, and loved that he wanted her hands on the steering wheel like she was driving


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if there's a website that documents Stahl's lies, double crosses, crimes and murders.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah, and loved that he wanted her hands on the steering wheel like she was driving


OHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Duh, of course that makes that whole scene fit together even better.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

What am I missing about the hands on the steering wheel? Apparently I was zoomed on that.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

dimented said:


> What am I missing about the hands on the steering wheel? Apparently I was zoomed on that.


Opie wanted Stahl's death to mirror Donna's death, since Donna's death was a direct result of Stahl trying to setup Opie as a rat. Now that I think about it, Abel being kidnapped and this whole damn season was a direct result of Stahl killing a suspect in custody and laying the blame at the feet of Gemma. So, how many people can say they died becasue of Stahl?

Donna
Halfsack
Cameron
McGhee
O'Neal
Jimmy O'
Jimmy O' s associate
and Kellan

Yeah, I am glad to see her go.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll miss her crazy eyes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And you have to admit, she does enhance the drama quotient of the show.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mchasal said:


> Right, that's why Opie said "This is what she felt" right before he shot Stahl.


I actually stood up and applauded after that scene.
(yes, I was the only person in the room, still quite moving)



Shaunnick said:


> Opie wanted Stahl's death to mirror Donna's death, since Donna's death was a direct result of Stahl trying to setup Opie as a rat.


He even used the same model weapon, if not the exact same gun that Tig used on Donna.
(ETA, most likely not the same gun, as I'm sure Tig got rid of it shortly thereafter)

phox


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> He even used the same model weapon, if not the exact same gun that Tig used on Donna.
> 
> phox


If that's true, than maybe they weren't framing the Russians, as some people are theorizing.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Next season I won't constantly be mezmerized by whatever the f happened to Ally Walker's face.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Next season I won't constantly be mezmerized by whatever the f happened to Ally Walker's face.


That always kind of threw me, too. I just figured maybe she always had that hairlip thing going and it was just covered up by make up. I didn't remeber her looking like that in _Profiler_, though she was younger then, too.

In the show, though, Otto did a pretty good job on her face when he bashed it on the table a couple of times and bloodied her up.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Man am I sad the show is over for now... I only got into it towards the end of the summer after I went through all three seasons of Chuck in record time and needed something else to continue distracting me from the bought of depression I had at the time. I tried i think two other shows before I decided to try "Sons", and within the first half of the pilot I was hooked. I finished season two the day week season three started, so now that it's really over I'm pretty bummed. 

What a great ending--the way Kurt Sutter weaves stories throughout the season (sometimes multiple seasons) makes it so much more awesome when everything culminates in an episode like this. Just think of how many things had to unfold in a specific way to get these characters in these positions. 

For example, Chibbs and Opie just happened be two members who weren't part of the raid on Zobel's church, so they're left to carry out this specific task, but it couldn't be more perfect--Chibbs gets his retribution on Jimmy (I had said all along I want him to be the one to kill O'Fallon) and Opie gets his revenge for Donna (In one of the best scenes the show has done to date). 

I'm gonna miss Stall-- she was absolutely awesome as the group's foil. It was a little over the top when she murdered her own lover/partner just to secure Jimmy O, but whatever. The way she sold Jax out without even having to just made her even more awesome. Ally Walker did a great job at making me hope Opie didn't go through with it (half because I want Stall around and half because I truly felt bad for her in that moment)-- but then I flashed back to her oscar performance after killing her partner, so I didn't buy the tears. 

Due to annoying distractions, I actually had to watch this episode in three parts so it was a little disjointed... Wasn't it obvious as the club geared up for the exchange that they new about the ATF's involvement? They obviously had a specific plan, and knew to switch Jimmy out before reaching the "surprise" ATF roadblock, etc... I know they were in on it all along, but was that supposed to be obvious or was Stall's double cross moment supposed to really fool us? 

I was only half-disappointed that they were all on it only because the scene where she revealed Jax to be a rat was f'in awesome--the entire club was shocked and disappointed, Jax was screaming about her signing his death warrant... it's almost a shame that it was all an act. 

The way it ended was kind of ambiguous though, because they made it a point to have Tara find and read John's letter, but in Jax's letter he basically says he's done second-guessing everything and doesn't care about what John wanted, so are these letters really gonna change anything? I guess they nearly confirm that Gemma and Clay killed John but I wonder if Jax is even gonna care at this point, especially if next season picks up a year later (which seems likely--I doubt it'll start with them beginning a year-long sentence). 

Seriously gonna miss this show though. Kurt Sutter deserves all the recognition he can get for putting this together the way he has.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I was about ready to cancel the season pass on this show about 3 weeks ago. It was turning into such a soap opera. But the last 2 weeks have brought me back.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

One thing that's still bugging me.... Tara just let Jax off the hook for all the **** he put her through before he went to Ireland including Imaho? Really? Not even a WORD about it all? God she's weak.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> One thing that's still bugging me.... Tara just let Jax off the hook for all the **** he put her through before he went to Ireland including Imaho? Really? Not even a WORD about it all? God she's weak.


Look at the type of guy she's attracted to...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

jschuur said:


> Except it's not how Donna would have felt. If she had had the chance to get emotional, cry and beg for her life, Tigs would have realized shes not Opie.
> 
> I don't remember the actual scene, but I assume it was a clean kill out of nowhere for her.
> 
> I forgot Stahl was even in town for all that already. I assumed Opie was talking about her girlfriend.


I think it was meant to meant what she physically felt not emotionally. As in "this is what it felt like having a 9mm bullet slam through your head."


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I think it was meant to meant what she physically felt not emotionally. As in "this is what it felt like having a 9mm bullet slam through your head."


+1


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

markz said:


> If that's true, than maybe they weren't framing the Russians, as some people are theorizing.


I really don't think they were framing the Russians. I can't find a picture, but Cammy Hayes had the same circle with a cross drawn on his forehead when he was found dead, wasn't he?

If SOA was claiming it there would have been an A drawn.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

tlc said:


> It's not just the prospects. They're _*all*_ scared of Gemma.


*I'm* scared of Gemma.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Gregor said:


> I really don't think they were framing the Russians. I can't find a picture, but Cammy Hayes had the same circle with a cross drawn on his forehead when he was found dead, wasn't he?


Correct.

The scene in the car with Opie and Stahl was just brilliant on every level.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I knew I recognized the name Sonny Barger in the credits. I just didn't know why.


Sonny Barger is one of the founders of the Hell's Angels. Played Lenny the Pimp, one of the First Nine.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Look at the type of guy she's attracted to...


...and she knows that SAMCRO cheats on their old ladies and the old ladies (including the Queen) know it and allow it.

And she's carrying his baby.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> ...and she knows that SAMCRO cheats on their old ladies and the old ladies (including the Queen) know it and allow it.
> 
> And she's carrying his baby.


As I so delicately put it in a previous episode thread, Tara's the dumbest mf'er on tv.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> As I so delicately put it in a previous episode thread, Tara's the dumbest mf'er on tv.


I'd hit it. :up: But then Jax would hit me. :down: :down:


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> I'd hit it. :up: But then Jax would hit me. :down: :down:


I'd hit it, and I'd hit Imaho, too. So I guess Jax and me have the same tastes.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I forgot this in my last post... 

I think the show should explore Unser's history with the club more, because as it stands, I haven't seen enough to convince me that a career cop would sacrifice his job time and again, and in this case, his freedom/conscience/etc, just based on some sense of loyalty to the group... I'd like to see WHY he's so loyal to them. 

I get the small stuff like taking bribes and looking the other way when they want to beat up a witness, but in the finale he wasn't only involved in getting a federal agent murdered, but the plan couldn't have happened without him. 

I think it would be interesting to explore exactly why he's so loyal. I know he mentioned once that he's known Gemma since she was 4 years old, and I know he's been in the town his whole life so he knows all these guys, but I wonder if there's more to it that justifies why he'd sacrifice so much for them. 

Side note: Did anyone else get excited when they realized today was Tuesday, only to have that excitement shattered a minute later when you remembered the show isn't on. 

Cause I did.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I think the show should explore Unser's history with the club more, because as it stands, I haven't seen enough to convince me that a career cop would sacrifice his job time and again, and in this case, his freedom/conscience/etc, just based on some sense of loyalty to the group... I'd like to see WHY he's so loyal to them.


I assume the extreme to which he's been supportive is due to the late stage of his cancer. I'm surprised he's been around for as many seasons as he has. The way they introduced the character in the beginning, I thought he'd be dead from cancer by the end of the first season.

Either Unser didn't expect to live this long in the first place, or the writers/audience liked him so much, they prolonged his life.

If we do end up seeing a 14 month prison sentence for part of the gang and the show skips that between seasons, we may not be seeing much of Unser any more next year.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think Unser also has a long history with the Sons (and Gemma) dating back to the time when they were the ones keeping crime (including their own) out of Charming.

And he found out that being a little corrupt, even for the common good, ended up like being a little pregnant.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Unser also has a long history with the Sons (and Gemma) dating back to the time when they were the ones keeping crime (including their own) out of Charming.
> 
> And he found out that being a little corrupt, even for the common good, ended up like being a little pregnant.


Agreed. I think Unser has had a thing for Gemma for many years - maybe there was a reference to even High School in one episode.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I seem to recall that Unser had a trucking company that SAMCRO would occasionally liberate shipments from. Unser would get a percentage of the black market sales.

He'd provide SAMCRO with a manifest and route info, they'd hijack and clean out the truck. They'd give him a percentage of the score.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I"m late to this show, for some reason I missed it for 3 years. A couple of weeks ago I saw the first two seasons on Netflix streaming, read a little about it and when I saw Sutter was involved in The Shield I gave it a shot. Love it, ripped through the first two season on Netflix then watched season 3 on Amazon and finished last night. Sutter as Otto is great. I agree season 3 drifted too much into soap opera land but I'm looking forward to season 4 when Rescue Me wraps up in September. It's going to be hard watching just one a week though


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> I"m late to this show, for some reason I missed it for 3 years. A couple of weeks ago I saw the first two seasons on Netflix streaming, read a little about it and when I saw Sutter was involved in The Shield I gave it a shot. Love it, ripped through the first two season on Netflix then watched season 3 on Amazon and finished last night. Sutter as Otto is great. I agree season 3 drifted too much into soap opera land but I'm looking forward to season 4 when Rescue Me wraps up in September. It's going to be hard watching just one a week though


Welcome!! I was in your shows last summer. I had watched three seasons of Chuck in record time (for me) and still had a few weeks before fall kicked off so I needed another show to get into and I remember SOA. It was one of those "watched one episode then couldn't stop" deals. I regard season 2 of SOA as one of the top seasons of any show I've ever seen, that's how well done I think it was. Season 3 was good but after the badassery of 2 combined with the fact that I had to watch it weekly as it aired, it definitely wasn't as good.

Looking forward to season four. I'll probably do what I'm doing w/ some summer shows which is save them up for a two or three weeks. TV is infinitely better when compressed.


----------

